# Bottle Shot with Slingbow!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't believe I actually pulled this off!

I went out just for giggles to see if I could even come close to hitting the mouth of a bottle from 7yds with my King Kat slingbow and nailed it on the first shot :woot:

Lovin' it!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome shot!!

I knew that King Kat went to a good home!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think i just heard the sales of the king kat rising. you should replace hawkeye in the avengers. you make it look so easy, keep it up. may your luck still continue in your future slingbow endeavors


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

ghost should see this since it was his famous shot! that was a great shot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SlingshotMadness said:


> ghost should see this since it was his famous shot! that was a great shot!


Yep, him talking about that shot got me to try it.
I don't think I could do it over and over again like the archer he was talking about, though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HA! MJ, the only reason you could do that shot is ..... you practice too much !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Great shot, guy !

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I have split a marble on an axe head before and got it on my first shot, I continued trying to hit it again without success, my next next "impossible shot" will be the BillHays strike a match shot, but I don't know what kind of ammo to use yet, but still that shot made my jaw drop!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, good shootin' MJ... you're having wayyyyy to much fun with that slingbow!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice shooting!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

MJ~ Awesome shooting my friend..You young man are a great inspiration for shooting a custom slingbow..

I my self have never even seen a sling bow out side of this SSF Forum..I have never even shot a slingbow..

But I tell ya if I had a place to shoot one..you bet I would own a slingbow like you have....I am old school long bow

archer from Fred Bear era..Now there was a awesome archer...My very best to you with your slingbow~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

God dog yo!!!!!!!!!!! That was something Bud!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an INCREDIBLE shot!!!!

Very surprising to watch. It was stunning!!! :aahhhh:

Cheers ...Q


----------

